# Where To Buy Metal



## Dask62 (Mar 13, 2016)

I live in Phoenix.
When I lived in San Diego we had a store called IMS, Industrial  Metal Supply. The same company is located here in Phoenix. I never bought metal for milling, i went there once for a remodeling project.
Is this a good store for variety and price?
Is there a good place in Phoenix to buy metal, mainly aluminum?

P.s. been steadily buying tooling for the mini mill the past month.
Next big purchase is a 3 way DRO.
I've read articles on here but still undecided on what and from where to purchase. My budget is under $300, so if you have a good experience...please do tell.

Thanks
Dask


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Mar 13, 2016)

this is were I got mine for 3 axis for my bridgeport mill  for about $290 shipped from china. been good for me others will not go that route. 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/free...cales/1524501216.html?src=ibdm_d03p0558e02r02


----------



## janvanruth (Mar 13, 2016)

last week i brought a totally stripped carcass of a horizontal mill to the scrapyard
i got 10 eurocent per kilo, about half of what it would have brought six months ago
i loaded 260 kilo of steel and 40 kilo of alu onto my trailer and had to pay 15 euro
turns out the price for the steel was 17 eurocent per kilo and the alu 1.60 per kilo
the alu was two big 2 mm thick plates with the protective plastic coating still on, i just couldnt leave it behind
the steel was partly round, between 3 inches and 3 foot long, 0.5 to 3 inches in diameter and mostly with the colour coding on one end
the rest was heavy rectangular bar stock, some of it with colour coding on the end
it took me 15 minutes to sort it out of the edge of the big pile, mainly looking for the colour coded pieces
i will be going back coming week and will be loading the trailer with whatever steel i think i could use over the next years


----------



## planeflyer21 (Mar 13, 2016)

Dask62 said:


> I live in Phoenix.
> When I lived in San Diego we had a store called IMS, Industrial  Metal Supply. The same company is located here in Phoenix. I never bought metal for milling, i went there once for a remodeling project.
> Is this a good store for variety and price?
> Is there a good place in Phoenix to buy metal, mainly aluminum?
> ...



We have an IMS here in Tucson now. Great prices!  

Their map shows they have a Phoenix location:  https://industrialmetalsupply.com/Locations


----------



## wawoodman (Mar 13, 2016)

I left Phoenix about 10 years ago. IIRC, the Industrial Metals store was like a candy shop! Everything out on display.


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 14, 2016)

If you are in the Kansas City area the place to go is Metal by the Foot off of Truman rd.
They have a very wide selection of metals and supplies. They can cut to order any metal.
Was just there Friday and I was like a kid in a candy store.
Wife went with me and she even likes the place. It carries all kinds of steel for Ornamental design and hand rails.
While there they told me they were building a new store in Topeka, so it won't be as far to drive for supplies.

http://www.metalbythefoot.com/


----------



## ferlum (Mar 14, 2016)

I was just in the Phoenix IMS a few days ago. They have a section of remnants that are reasonably priced and sold by the pound. I was looking for 6061 but they had a few types of steel, including SS, as well. Some of the 6061 remnants were absolutely giant (5 or 6 inches thick by 12 x 12 easily). Of course, they have all the standard pre-cut sizes too for a little more $ per pound. Definitely worth taking a look. If I had to complain about the remnants it would be that most of them are too big.

I think the 6061 remnants were 2.59/lb and pre-cut sizes 3.59/lb but don't quote me on that.

I've found reasonably priced 6061 on eBay also. IIRC, one good 6061 seller on there is "6061dude". I've bought from him several times.

http://stores.ebay.com/stonerstoolsandrawmaterials/


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Yeah, 6061dude is my go to seller for anything Aluminum. 
I can get it cheaper from him and free shipping also. Can't beat that very often.
He also has Brass at very reasonable prices too.


----------



## Doug Perfetti (Mar 15, 2016)

Dask62 said:


> I live in Phoenix.
> When I lived in San Diego we had a store called IMS, Industrial  Metal Supply. The same company is located here in Phoenix. I never bought metal for milling, i went there once for a remodeling project.
> Is this a good store for variety and price?
> Is there a good place in Phoenix to buy metal, mainly aluminum?
> ...



For your DRO contact Matt Nadeja
Quality Machine Tools, LLC
701 Parkway View Dr.
BLDG #7
Pittsburgh, PA 15205
Ph# 412-787-2876
www.machinetoolonline.com
Email sales@machinetoolonline.com


----------



## visenfile (Mar 17, 2016)

When I lived near Medford OR there was a scrap metal yard I would wander through. A metal hobbyist dream with steel @$.50/lb.  In Portland OR I have not yet found such a place.  The aluminum and steel in H Depot is shockingly high.  Currently the scrap steel commodity market has sunk very low, but when we hobbyists will benefit is anyone's guess. Meanwhile  look for neighbors who scrap out their bed frames.


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 17, 2016)

X3 on 6061 dude.


----------



## prasad (Mar 19, 2016)

Dask62 said:


> I live in Phoenix.
> When I lived in San Diego we had a store called IMS, Industrial  Metal Supply. The same company is located here in Phoenix. I never bought metal for milling, i went there once for a remodeling project.
> Is this a good store for variety and price?
> Is there a good place in Phoenix to buy metal, mainly aluminum?
> ...



I have bought aluminum from www.speedymetals.com They have good stock variety and prices are decent. Their shipping can be a bit expensive. Order over phone and you get better shipping rates.


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 19, 2016)

prasad said:


> Order over phone and you get better shipping rates.


Second this.  Also, if you are in the upper midwest ask them about shipping via Spee-Dee Delivery.  They are faster than UPS and much less expensive.


----------



## umahunter (Mar 24, 2016)

If you want specifically aluminium   try coast aluminium in Phoenix  they supply many metal  sales shops cut out the middle man


----------



## c60 (Apr 5, 2016)

Not really relevant to Arizona but maybe of curiosity value. 
Having only got my Lathe and Mill Drill shortly before Christmas I hadn't anticipated the difficulties in obtaining small amounts of metal. My local reclaimers sell out at the following rates, (Australian dollars NOT US$, divide by 1.32 as of 04/04/16 for US). Stainless Steel and Aluminium $3 per KG, Brasses and Bronzes $8 per KG, Copper $15 per KG. Pickings in machinable sizes are lean.  On the plus side this also includes "new, surplus stock" items like stainless bolts and even some used general tools. I haven't as yet found a good source for short lengths - specific sizes of new metals at all. Just ordered some 40mm x 12mm 6060 and besides the 7 day wait I am obliged to take a full 4 metres. That is the local suppliers.

4 inches of 3/8 tool steel blank hit my wallet up for $24.20 (18.39 US).


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 5, 2016)

I went to IMS when it was a scrap yard..lol....looooooong time ago on San Fernando road.  my dad bought steel there


----------



## Garththomas (Apr 5, 2016)

I was wondering where to get metal in my area for miscellaneous projects and was directed to a scrap yard, if there is any metal working or tool and die industry near you that's where I would look they usually have the best prices and some of the fellows who've bought there occasionally get full lengths of new material. If the scrap dealer is any good they will be able to identify the metals they have so theres no guessing.


----------



## CraigB1960 (Apr 6, 2016)

planeflyer21 said:


> We have an IMS here in Tucson now. Great prices!
> 
> Their map shows they have a Phoenix location:  https://industrialmetalsupply.com/Locations



Excellent.  I just moved from Albuquerque to Tucson and was wondering if IMS was reasonable.  Thanks!


----------



## gr8legs (Apr 6, 2016)

When I needed a 'little bit' of something a bit odd my regular supplier steered me to Metals Supermarket ( http://metalsupermarkets.com/store-finder/ )

Not the cheapest but a wide variety readily available in local stock, they cut to order and over 70 locations in the US. 

Stu


----------



## planeflyer21 (Apr 6, 2016)

CraigB1960 said:


> Excellent.  I just moved from Albuquerque to Tucson and was wondering if IMS was reasonable.  Thanks!



When they first opened my buddy went in there.  Wouldn't shut up about them.  We had already had a number of metal fabricators in the area.

Finally went down there with him.  He said "Did you see those prices?!  They're going to put everyone else out of business!"


----------



## Metal (Apr 6, 2016)

I've been slowly accumulating cutoffs and such from ebay and local machine shops, if I dont have a scrap of appropriate size I can always buy, but I usually do!


----------



## Skibo (May 6, 2016)

Try online metals .com....they're pretty cool....The local machine shops might be cool too ...they will have a scrap bin...call first... its better if you know someone there...some are not very patient


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 6, 2016)

roadie33 said:


> Yeah, 6061dude is my go to seller for anything Aluminum.
> I can get it cheaper from him and free shipping also. Can't beat that very often.
> He also has Brass at very reasonable prices too.




x2


----------



## bfd (Oct 8, 2016)

I have been collecting metals for years, auto salvage yards axel shafts are great steel.  if near l.a.  there is a place in south elmonte called ips industrial pipe and steel. large selection of alum. ss. and steel good prices if you have to have it. its like going to machinist Costco spend lots on things you don't really need. but hey we still go to Costco. online metals is something I use. grade 5 bolts are good steel 4140 grade 8 also 4140 but a different heat treat. bill


----------



## c60 (Oct 8, 2016)

I have 2 local scrapyards. The first in the past few months appears to be changing stock away from salvage items to more of the surplus stock/foreclosures sourced, this is less attractive for model engineering. Second more often than not has already crudely cut or sheared items into small bits, rendering them useless as they are seldom nice size, still flat or straight. In addition they drop the bits in old oil drums on oily ground, not the easiest for sifting. 3 visits there in several months and I'm yet to find a single part to contribute to an intended flame licker build. Next yard would be a several hour round trip.
 I had tried machining down some surplus new stainless bolts 22mm to 10mm. Not too successful as it seems the hardness varies in the bolt. there are 6 distinctly harder ridges running down the length in line with the points on the hexagonal bolt head, presumably some sort of manufacturing process issue. The hardness is enough to bounce the cutting tool and ridge the cut. Be sure of what you buy and what or how you repurpose.


----------



## GLCarlson (Oct 8, 2016)

Noble Metals in Oak Ridge Tn for locals near Knoxville.  They get random surplus from local shops and the labs (Al, stainless, some other metals) and will let you browse and pick - even cut, if you do the cutting. Sell by the pound. 

They're a bit sketchy, so keep your wits about you. While they post prices (both buy and sell), they're not above a bit of sharp dealing. I was once offered 41 lb of Al plate, weighed and posted  at 2 bucks a pound, for "just a hundred bucks, a real bargain". Cashier just grinned when I pointed out that it was indeed a deal- for them, as it was worth 82 dollars by the weight. Got the posted price.


----------



## co1859 (Oct 8, 2016)

roadie33 said:


> Yeah, 6061dude is my go to seller for anything Aluminum.
> I can get it cheaper from him and free shipping also. Can't beat that very often.
> He also has Brass at very reasonable prices too.



He is the Aluminum/Brass "Go to guy."  I found him on Ebay 2 years ago. I saw his shop is located Colorado Springs. He buys large quantity's of stock to keep the price down.   Now,  I just stop in when I need something. .
  He is a retired Machinist. 
co1859


----------



## FLguy (Oct 8, 2016)

prasad said:


> I have bought aluminum from www.speedymetals.com They have good stock variety and prices are decent. Their shipping can be a bit expensive. Order over phone and you get better shipping rates.


Very good point. Also with Speedy Metals website you can't get shipping rate until you sign in and ready to check out. Several times I've left the sight because 6061dude is just better shipping and raw stock cost plus the web sight is easy to get around in.


----------



## JPMacG (Oct 8, 2016)

I buy drops from a local welding shop.  I have also bought on Amazon and eBay.  Shipping is not bad on small items, and when you consider the cost and time to drive 20 miles to a metal supplier, shipping is a bargain.


----------



## Reeltor (Oct 8, 2016)

I buy a lot of metal from Metal Supermarket, they have 75 locations around the country and  there is one is Phoenix.  They sell steel, aluminum, brass in flats, rounds, rectangles and squares
https://www.metalsupermarkets.com/store-finder/
Be sure to check out the Drop Room, for discount buys that will keep your mill and lathe fed.
For larger pieces of steel, I go to a local steel supplier, they also have drops.  Steel in the bigger sizes are about 1/2 the per pound charge of what Metals Supermarket wants.  

I hope this helps,

Mike


----------



## Subwayrocket (Oct 8, 2016)

Try and get to know someone at a small scrapyard , first by dropping off metal to recycle . I get all kinds of angle , square , round , flat stock , plate , in 6061 , steel , 304 ss .
Small fab shops often drop off after a production run and you can get piles of new metal for very cheap .
Alum is around 50 cents/lb , stainess about 55 cents , steel is about 1/4 that . Then they usually have a tin pile you can get all kinds of things to build with . 
I think if you go to one of the larger corporate type recyclers they may not be as keen to let you "pick" ...
If you we're in northeast PA i could help you out ...Pheonix is a bit far though ...haha I think i'm the only HM member in northeast PA ;-)


----------



## JPMacG (Oct 9, 2016)

Ivyland, Bucks County.  Southeastern PA   Howdy neighbor (almost).


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 18, 2016)

Just a  for http://www.onlinemetals.com/

Yesterday I ordered a 4'' x 5'' x 12'' chunk of 6061 for my next project and got it today.  I normally get overnight service from UPS when things are shipped from Seattle vendor warehouses, so not too much of a surprize there.

Not only fast service, but a reasonable price also.  I have been getting pretty beat up on price by another large metal vendor chain that has a local warehouse so I decided to try someone new.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Oct 18, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Just a  for http://www.onlinemetals.com/
> 
> I have been getting pretty beat up on price by another large metal vendor chain that has a local warehouse so I decided to try someone new.


 Jim , you should check out some local scrap yards . I get chunks like that , in 6061 and sometimes 7075(non weldable) for 50 - 55 cents a pound . I've also hit up some of the local fab shops in a pinch , brought a scale and bought cutoffs . They are not getting 50-55 cents a pound when they bring to a recycler , sometimes they'll help out .  Love to see what you're gonna make with that chunk !


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 18, 2016)

I did stop by the only scrap yard in the area, no joy there.    There is only one place in the area that lets you scrounge around.  Nobody else will.

I'll post that project later, it's a bearing retainer for a powered ball nut. Actually I'm only going to use a 4x4x5 piece of it.  I normally buy extra just to put on the rack for the next project.


----------



## roadie33 (Oct 18, 2016)

Jim,

You should check this seller. I buy all of my Aluminum from him. Most of it is Free Shipping.

http://stores.ebay.com/Stoners-Tool...514862017&_sid=60426447&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 18, 2016)

Here in NJ , We have a place called fazzios,, he buys liquidations and I don't know where and what. But he has Hugh building , buildings from New metals to machinery of every kind nuts bolts ,$1.00 a pound and up. Sheets of steel ,angle iron , all shapes and sizes. Plus he's got cutoffs shorts . Welding supplies , just everything you could think or want. I've dealt with him for twenty plus years . Very fair on prices too. You couldn't look at everything in three days I bet. He has an eBay store too but no metal on there. He also has aluminum some brass, exotics too. They cut and bend , punch holes at a price also. 
He's located in Turnersville NJ ,,, south Jersey.


----------



## Grandpop (Oct 21, 2016)

Doylestown, bucks county, pa. Looks like JP and I are pretty close neighbors.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 22, 2016)

ebay - onlinemetals


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 26, 2016)

visenfile said:


> When I lived near Medford OR there was a scrap metal yard I would wander through. A metal hobbyist dream with steel @$.50/lb.  In Portland OR I have not yet found such a place.  The aluminum and steel in H Depot is shockingly high.  Currently the scrap steel commodity market has sunk very low, but when we hobbyists will benefit is anyone's guess. Meanwhile  look for neighbors who scrap out their bed frames.



There's a place called The Steel Yard on Columbia Blvd that sells steel remnants by the lb.  It's a bit hit or miss there, but I've bought stuff there for years.  They might have moved recently and I think
they changed their name to The Standard Steel Companies.  Metals Supermarket is located near the airport: they aren't cheap but they will sell small quantities and they have a room with cutoffs
that they sell by the lb.  If you have a milling machine you might have a look: they usually have some nice blocks of aluminum they've cut off.  Online Metals in Seattle is another place I've used.
They also will sell small quantities of stuff, and carry a wide range of materials.


----------



## Lucky 13 (Oct 26, 2016)

visenfile said:


> When I lived near Medford OR there was a scrap metal yard I would wander through. A metal hobbyist dream with steel @$.50/lb.  In Portland OR I have not yet found such a place.  The aluminum and steel in H Depot is shockingly high.  Currently the scrap steel commodity market has sunk very low, but when we hobbyists will benefit is anyone's guess. Meanwhile  look for neighbors who scrap out their bed frames.


I love White City Metals.


----------



## visenfile (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.  Glad to hear White Cities is still there.  I will try to find Standard Steels in Portland.


----------



## roadie33 (Nov 9, 2016)

We have a place in Wichita, Ks called "The Yard". They have just about any size or shape of Aluminum known. They get it whenever the big Aircraft plants in Wichita retool up for a different jobs. They also get all of the tooling used in building an Aircraft. I've picked up quite a lot of Aluminum, Drills, taps, Carbide hole saws, and one time I picked up a full sized Real Leather bull hide that the wife used to make me a welding apron out of with plenty left over.

http://www.theyardwichita.com/


----------

